# How often do you rotate/oil change your cc?



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I am stock and a daily driver for work, about 1500 miles a month. Had my 90 check up and my service guy said it was my call, but he would rotate tires every 5k as he sees a lot of cupping on stock conti's. I explained that I expense my oil changes (in addition to the 3 free ones) he said he would change oil every 5k. What are you guys doing? I know service gets paid for oil changes, but just want to see what you think, thanks


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Jhawkcclux said:


> I am stock and a daily driver for work, about 1500 miles a month. Had my 90 check up and my service guy said it was my call, but he would rotate tires every 5k as he sees a lot of cupping on stock conti's. I explained that I expense my oil changes (in addition to the 3 free ones) he said he would change oil every 5k. What are you guys doing? I know service gets paid for oil changes, but just want to see what you think, thanks


There are a couple other threads on this topic, but I don't mind sharing my view again.

In short, I plan on following the 10,000 mile VW guideline in all but one way. I could not get past the "old school" thought process of doing the first change a little earlier than the rest. So, I paid for the first oil change at 2000 miles and I will get my 3 fee changes at 10, 20 and 30,000 miles.

I will be rotating my tires every 5000 miles. This is when I also seal the Sagittas :thumbup:


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Oil/Tires every 5k.


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

I plan on doing it every 10k km's (roughly 6000 miles) despite mfg suggestion of every 16k km's. I had lots of oil suckage on the GTI with the same 2.0 past the first 5-6k km's, so I don't want to let it sit in there too long and start burning off. Besides, my oil would be B L A C K as hell when I'd change it at 10-12k km's as it is.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (May 31, 2007)

CC Rider said:


> Oil/Tires every 5k.


+ 1

oil every 5k but my tires are rotated every 10k as its free

* i have aftermarket wheels and tires and the every 10k suits them fine


----------



## jsbongerCC (Jan 18, 2011)

I also could not get past the idea of changing the oil after more than 5k. One of the reasons was my previous car(BMW 323i) was serviced by an independent BMW mechanic who saw engines coated with deposits when changed at the mfg interval. He recommended change every 5k. I figure the 2.0FSI runs just as hot and don't want to leave the oil in that long. I would rotate the tires every 5k, but unless you ask them they may not rotate as they have been told to keep the best tires with the most tread on the rears. My last 2 changes @ 10k and 15k they did not rotate. I will force them to rotate at 20k. 

Plus, I am also running it chipped. Again running a little hotter.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Jhawkcclux said:


> I am stock and a daily driver for work, about 1500 miles a month. Had my 90 check up and my service guy said it was my call, but he would rotate tires every 5k as he sees a lot of cupping on stock conti's. I explained that I expense my oil changes (in addition to the 3 free ones) he said he would change oil every 5k. What are you guys doing? I know service gets paid for oil changes, but just want to see what you think, thanks


i do both at 5k intervals.


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, since VW and all the other manufacturers spend millions of dollars (Euros) on developing an engine and maintenance plan, I guess I will follow their direction. Haven't heard of any good reason not to.


----------



## StoneyPete (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm going to do the rotations myself, does anyone know what the torque spec's on the lugs are?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

inb4canofworms

5k with Mobil 1 0W40.

Torque spec is about 88-90lbs.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Every 5k for me as well... It doesn't hurt to change it that often and not hard to do. I actually enjoy it.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Blackhawk878 said:


> Well, since VW and all the other manufacturers spend millions of dollars (Euros) on developing an engine and maintenance plan, I guess I will follow their direction. Haven't heard of any good reason not to.


Sorry Blackhawk, but VW screwed the pooch in the past on their recommendations on the 1.8t when they had to change to synthetic oil due to turbo/sludge. That is kind of why i asked the question


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*35 Years of Experience*

My service Manager, who has 35 years of experience with German engines recommends that Turbo engines oil be changed at 3,000 miles due to the extra heat the turbo creates.

As a matter of fact, he has given me 2 extra, freebie oil changes on my Eos 2.0 Turbo based on this. The additional changes are in addition to the VW Corp. freebies.

My CC, VR6, according to him, is okay with the 10,000 mile oil change interval but I prefer a little more frequent, such as 8,000 miles. I usually let the color of the VR6 oil be my guide.

Tires should always be rotated at a minimum of 5,000 mile intervals.

I usually trade cars more frequently than the average bear, but I also treat my vehicles as though I am going to keep them for the rest of my life, what ever that may be Hopefully, many, many more years to look forward to.

I guess the bottom line is, do what ever you can afford and are comfortable with. I cannot afford the extra servicing but do it any way because someday, I may have to keep my vehicles much, much longer than I had originally planned.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Once again inb4canofworms.

3k intervals is Jiffy Lube's brainwashing. 

As long as you use VW 502 oils and a filter change go 10k miles for normal driving, 5k miles for harsh driving, and 7.5k for the in-betweens. 

This topic has been BEAT TO DEATH...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Aonarch said:


> Once again inb4canofworms.
> 
> 3k intervals is Jiffy Lube's brainwashing.
> 
> ...


You mean, the topic has been Beaten to Death. You can never beat to death a topic as controversial as this. Take 20 average people and you will get 20 slightly different opinions. All are correct, to a degree. It has to do with what you are personally comfortable with.

I started changing my own oil long before "Jiffy Lub" was even a reality. As a matter of fact, I don't recall Jiffy Lube ever recommending change intervals at any mileage. I guess I have always been my own man with my own ideas. BTW, I've never been in a Jiffy Lube but I have driven by them many times.

If you plan on keeping your vehicle for a very long time, you can never change the oil too often, but you can ruin an engine by not doing it often enough.

Go ahead, argue that point with me. 

As I said before, service intervals are a personal decision. If you feel good about long intervals, go for it, if not, change more frequently.

Eventually, if you keep your car long enough, you will find that you were either right or wrong. 

Roll the dice.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> I usually let the color of the VR6 oil be my guide.


Color in no way indicate condition of the oil. Some oils start out from the bottle darker than others.

Good thing US/Canada CC's don't come in TDI's. As soon as the engine runs and new oil is circulating, it becomes black instantly.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i have 6100 miles in 2 months and 12 days of having the car.......i wanted to change the oil at 5k but lost that chance.......should i wait for 10k? because my pedal is always floored and my turbo is always spooling so i figure the oil is black by now

this is the first oil change and the car is a lease so i dont car TOO much but i want it to run good for 3 years + keep my future mods in mind......i should probably get an oil change

mobile 0w-40?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Since mine is a lease, I will just follow what VW suggests for oil changes. Car will be theirs after I am done with it so I could care less what happens to it.

Tire rotations are done every 5k miles with a balance thrown in at 10k. Lifetime balance at Discount Tire FTW.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I just axed, because supposebly it is a personal choice, irregardless, I could care less to:laugh:
My wife is an English major :beer:


----------

